# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Good Silverlight 3 Books

## x-ice

Hi,

Can you recommend any good Silverlight 3 books?

Thanks

- Dan

----------


## RobDog888

I just started reading "Pro Silverlight 3 in C#" from APress and written by Mathew MacDonnald. It was highly recommended to me. So I can only pass it along without a complete review yet.

----------


## x-ice

> I just started reading "Pro Silverlight 3 in C#" from APress and written by Mathew MacDonnald. It was highly recommended to me. So I can only pass it along without a complete review yet.


Would this book be suitable for somebody who hasn't worked with Silverlight before?

----------


## DeanMc

I would imagine so, I am an Apress fan and particularly fond of Mathew MacDonalds work. I also have that book and it seems fine. Generally everything is well explained and there is a color ebook edition which makes code reading much easier.

----------

